
How horror changed after WW1 - Insanity
https://lithub.com/how-horror-changed-after-wwi/
======
goto11
> Commentators called this taste Gothic because the interest in ruins and
> castles called to mind the Gothic architecture of the Middle Ages.

This is somewhat backwards. Gothic is an old word for "medieval" (named for
the Goths, a tribe which was considered to be the cause of the fall of Rome).
This is why the medieval architectural style is called "Gothic style". The
Castle of Otranto had the subtitle "A Gothic Story" because it claims to be be
a found manuscript which is literally from the middle ages.

The middle ages were the perfect setting for romantic horror, since it was
considered a particularly brutal, romantic and superstitious time, in contrast
to more rational ages before and after. Later the genre transcended the
historical period, but this is the origin of the name.

Modern Goth subculture is inspired by romantic horror, but the connection to
the middle ages is only in name.

------
tdrgabi
I was curious to see how horror changed after WW1. But got a long article with
a lot of fluff that didn't really tell me what it was supposed to.

At the end I realised it was an excerpt from an upcoming book...

~~~
lujim
I tried several times to get through this article. I thought it was just me.

------
blacksqr
_The Great War and Modern Memory_ by Paul Fussel is a great book about the
changes wrought on society at every level by WWI. Both a work of scholarship
and a scream from the heart (Fussel lost his best friend in combat during
WWII).

The movie _Gods and Monsters_ makes this connection wrt James Whale, director
of _Frankenstein_.

~~~
blacksqr
_Lipstick Traces_ by Greil Marcus relates how after WWI photo collections of
wounded soldiers were passed around like pornography, showing disfigurements
so bizarre they approached the abstractions of modern art.

The book traces a line of underground artistic influence from WWI to punk
rock.

------
agumonkey
ww1 was horribly mechanized and amplified.

But if you want earlier horror, read wikipedia page about torture devices.

Also the recent article about maroons and slaves has its share of large scale
horror. A Million caribeans killed quite rapidly.

